# Peony's Rough Night!



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

Long night! Peony went into labor technically around 3:45 pm. Spent all evening with a couple of contractions, then rest like nothing happened. Never seen that before. We finally went to bed with the baby monitor; at 1:00 I couldn't stand it anymore and went back to the barn where I decided it wat time to intervene. Got lubed up and went in; my husband heard it on the monitor and came to hold her. It was a difficult situation as I couldn't find any legs in there! Had to keep turning baby around and realized I would probably lose it, but it had to come out. Eventually I found a leg and with a little pushing from mama, out came a kid...alive! I was no sooner cleaning her airways when out comes another. We got them toweled and our Irish Setter went to work cleaning them up, both are doelings! Suddenly I look up and Peony is at it again...a third girl! They are all beautiful, but I think the first one was pretty traumatized. She's on the weak side and I'm having trouble getting much colostrum into her...only a few swallows. If she doesn't get more in the next couple hours I'll have to tube her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the girls!! 

as to the weak one -- if her temp is up then yes I would tube her. I did it with a runt and it saved her life I do believe. Tubing isnt hard and dont do it on every kid but those that wont suck or suck good need the energy to be able to suck and walk around.


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know about her temp...what should it be?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow! Crazy! I am so glad everyone pulled through and you have 3 GIRLS! I hope you can get the 1st born stronger--what a tough birth! 

Oh, and her temp. should be atleast 100*F before you try to feed her.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! Great work!

Did you try giving the weak girl any BoSe? I like to see the temp 100 or above before giving milk.


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

After about the tenth try, she finally succeeded in sucking and got about 2 ounces down, at least! :leap:


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

Baby is up on her feet, though still falls down onto her own head and starts screaming to be untangled. I will be giving them each about .75 cc of Bo-Se. Does that sound right? I usually only give a half cc, but the two are pretty good sized.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What breed? I only give my ND's .1 cc, if that after, birth.


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

They are half Nubian, half Alpine. Oh they're so cute!!! I thought just a little under 1cc would be best?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats on the three girls!! Hope the little runt does well. Get us pics when you can  Love to see the nubians lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I like to stay on the safe side with BoSe. I'd probably only give less than a half a cc.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the babies. Way to go to decide to go in and take care of the babies. 

Have you given Nutri drench to the babies? That is something I give all my babies after they are born just for a little extra energy.

:leap: Now we need pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

great advice :wink: ....congrats on the new babies.... :clap: :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont give that much BoSe - you could kill her! 

Glad she is doing better 

nutri drench is a great idea


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I am not real knowledgeable in the whole tubing thing. However, I did want to say congrats and let us know how everyone pulls through.


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone, all 3 little girls are doing great.


----------

